# AtI Mobility Radeon HD 4300 series



## jmusgrave (Jul 12, 2010)

I am running the above mentioed video graphics card, but there is also an integrated vga card installed by samsung. 

windows 7-32bit home premium

processor intel core 2 duo T6500 @2.10 ghz

ram-4.00gb (2.96 gb useable)

i received an error message that the gpu wasnt supported, i uninstalled all ati drivers and software, and now Catalyst Control Center wont open, it will install but wont open, I went to the Samsung website and looked for the software again, they have no software or drivers, and arent very good to deal with on the phone......I need some help please
I am also showing a screenshot of driver details








Jamie


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the PC?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

laptop?

if it is check the makers download page for it for the drivers


----------



## jmusgrave (Jul 12, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Brand & Model of the PC?


the brand and model is a samsung np-r522-fs02ca laptop
sorry about the goof up, i am trying to locate the software that was on the samsung website for this laptop, its no longer there anyone know where I can find it?

Jamie


----------



## jmusgrave (Jul 12, 2010)

dai said:


> laptop?
> 
> if it is check the makers download page for it for the drivers


i am trying to locate the software that was on the samsung website for this laptop, its no longer there anyone know where I can find it?
I tried the Catalyst suite 10.6 from the ati website but that is where the whole catalyst control center wont open is coming from

Jamie


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can find it in here

http://www.samsung.com/us/support/s...ca&searchInputBox=np-r522-fs02ca&find_button=

you could also try windows update,it is certain to have the driver


----------



## jmusgrave (Jul 12, 2010)

dai said:


> see if you can find it in here
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/support/s...ca&searchInputBox=np-r522-fs02ca&find_button=
> 
> you could also try windows update,it is certain to have the driver


I am not looking for the drivers, windows 7 automatically downloads and installs them, I want the compatible catalyst control center software for my ati mobility radeon hd 4300 series graphics card, its proving to be quite a challenge to locate, any assistance would be appreciated

Jamie


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

from this it says you need netframework 4 installed

http://www.sevenforums.com/graphic-cards/95312-ati-catalyst-control-center-wont-open.html

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...51-5ff4-4491-b0e5-b386f32c0992&displaylang=en


----------



## jmusgrave (Jul 12, 2010)

dai said:


> from this it says you need netframework 4 installed
> 
> http://www.sevenforums.com/graphic-cards/95312-ati-catalyst-control-center-wont-open.html
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...51-5ff4-4491-b0e5-b386f32c0992&displaylang=en


i have the netframework 4 installed.....all I am looking for is the catalyst control center software that is compatible with my card, the guys ar seven forums ran out of ideas, samsung is of no help, so now I am looking elsewhere, all i need is a link to compatible software somebody must know where that is.......appreciate the help......

Jamie


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you try what was in post 4


----------



## jmusgrave (Jul 12, 2010)

dai said:


> did you try what was in post 4


I tried everything on all the posts, including going to the samsung website, and contacting ati, they are blaming each other......do any of you guys know of someone who has the same graphics card? that would be great, they would prob have the soft ware, I already have the drivers, the card works, i just want the catalyst cpntrol center to be able to adjust settings

Jamie


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if this helps

http://www.guru3d.com/article/ati-tray-tools-/


----------



## jmusgrave (Jul 12, 2010)

dai said:


> see if this helps
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/ati-tray-tools-/


thanks I will

Jamie


----------

